# Looking for a POC



## AbnInf (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello all,

It has been a while since I've posted on the site but I'm looking for a little help. I'm currently in Afghanistan with the TXARNG and am looking for an Active Duty SF recruiting POC. I've never been to BAF or KAF but was told that in the past they have had recruiters there. Is there anyone at one of these locations that could possibly help me out with an E-mail, or know who to contact to discuss options? I've spoken with an indvidual off of the USAREC website but I'm looking for a more detailed outline than what was provided. Any help would be much appreciated.

V/r

Josh


----------



## CDG (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you tried contacting the SORB?

http://www.sorbrecruiting.com/SF.htm


----------



## AbnInf (Oct 10, 2012)

I have not.  Under the Special Forces "Recruiting Stations" tab no E-mails are listed and that is currently all I have access to.  And under the "Contacts Us" page, it says the SORB only recruits from Active Duty Personnel, and asks for a Military Installation, Which being in the NG, I can't provide.  I looked into it but I figured I would go straight to the source (Shadowspear).  If it ends up that I can't find any information here I will definitley send them my information and wait for a response.  I do appreciate the help, and that may be my best option.

V/r

Josh


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2012)

AbnInf said:


> I have not. Under the Special Forces "Recruiting Stations" tab no E-mails are listed and that is currently all I have access to. And under the "Contacts Us" page, it says the SORB only recruits from Active Duty Personnel, and asks for a Military Installation, Which being in the NG, I can't provide. I looked into it but I figured I would go straight to the source (Shadowspear). If it ends up that I can't find any information here I will definitley send them my information and wait for a response. I do appreciate the help, and that may be my best option.
> 
> V/r
> 
> Josh


 
I'm at BAF and they used to have recruiting posters/ flyers all over the base. Let me see if I can find one where I'm at.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 10, 2012)

You have to go through a regular Army recruiter to go active with 18x. You can PM me any questions you have, I may be able to help out.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 10, 2012)

You could always stay Guard, TX has SF within the state.


----------



## AbnInf (Oct 10, 2012)

Freefalling- It would be much appreciated.
Goon- I will shoot you a PM with a couple questions.
SOWT- I've tried the Guard route twice through 19th.  The first time I injured my knee at Bragg about 2 weeks before my SFAS class was supposed to start and the second time a number of personal things came up at once right before I was supposed to get my orders, along with this deployment, so I decided it best to wait.  My ETS is coming up and I've decided AD was the best route, even if I happen to not get selected.

Thanks everyone for your help. Goon175, PM inbound.

V/r

Josh


----------



## AWP (Oct 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't see the SORB posters up anymore, so I've struck out on this end.


----------



## AbnInf (Oct 11, 2012)

Free, your attempt is much appreciated.  No worries though, Goon175 gave some sound advice via PM


----------

